# briggs intake manifold



## Allen fixit? (Apr 30, 2006)

We have changed the rupp engine from a minibike with a b&s engine and the engine mounts at an angle not allowing the carb to remain level for proper float operation any ideas on finding a intake manifold to correct mounting angle or have ideas for rebuilding manifold ? Thank you Allen


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Just as a idea, but you could cut the mounting flange off the carb, and weld it on so its at the proper angle.


----------



## icepickjake (Mar 17, 2006)

i have mounted several engines with float type carbs on rupps with the angled mounts and have never had any problems running the engines, it shouldn't really matter so just try it the way it is


----------

